# Indian Lake Reports?



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I was checking to see if anyone has any indian lake reports. I was thinkin about taking my son up there for cats and crappie and was seeing whats going on. I was thinking the usual minnow under a bobber and a mix of bait on the bottom for the cats in the moundwood and dreambridge area.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i just got back from there piching up my new to me boat.the marina i bought it from took me to moundwood for a test drive and show me how it worked.the channel was a little cloudy but,looked very fishable.there were a few other boaters puting in and going out somewhere.most looked like bass or saugeye fishermen.i only seen 1 person at the spillway and this was at 930a.m.most of the lake that i seen looked alittle on the muddy side.might do good around brush or some cat fishing.just going beats that dreaded honey do list anyday.


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

fished out there out there all day friday water temp is barley above 40 in some areas and in the canals was about 45 didnt catch a thing nothing seems to be bitting went to dream and moundwood i will be out there all day tomorrow ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Fished for saugeye on Saturday and turned up my second goose egg for the year on Indian. It was good to get out and run the boat around.


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

not much happening out there sunday as well


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

fished a tourny at indian on sunday only 8 or 10 fish weighed in for 18 boats .winning weight 5.58 3 fish . we didnt get a bite and tried evething we had .


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

right there with you jigger i was in the tourn. as well no bite for me


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i think i was one of the only dummies bank fishing. i tried my normal spring spots and nothing. tried worms and minnows on the bottom and even tried twister tails. after 5 hours i put my tail between my legs and went home.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

quackpot said:


> i think i was one of the only dummies bank fishing. i tried my normal spring spots and nothing. tried worms and minnows on the bottom and even tried twister tails. after 5 hours i put my tail between my legs and went home.


Quack man that has been happening a lot to me so far this year,but hey man we're getting out it it'll happen.Love the statement brother.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

The numbers are way down at Indian! You really have to work to find them now. Look for different spots as the main holes have been pounded...!


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Only second time fishing Indian from the bank I plan on fishing the east bank by the bike trails. I checked the lake map and the water seems to be from 4 to 6 feet deep. Can anyone tell me if this is a good spot or not? Plan on fishing for largemouth maybe saugeye as well. Thanks for any help.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry I ment the west bank.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

We got 4 from the harbor when it was warm. Hopefully we can find them when it warms up. Better find them before I start heading north.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm heading up today. I have to do some work this evening, but I plan on wetting a line tomorrow. I'm not very good at fishing Indian - but I'll give a report in the next day or two about conditions.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm thinking about heading up this evening and wade a little.
I'm not real sure about where exactly to go as I've only fished there a few times but I feel like it should be good there...

Could be way off though...


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I passed up Indian and went to kiser. Got a large channel cat and missed a few hits, not sure on cats or hybrids. Was using cut bait on the bottom. Ill wait till it warms up a little more to hit my 3 spots at indian for the crappie and cats.


----------



## Phishy (Apr 9, 2011)

It took 5 largemouth that weighed almost 16 pounds to win the icebreaker today. Leader also had big bass at close to 6 pounds. Congrats to Hastings and Nichols.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Heard a couple reports of a few crappie finally being caught in the shallows. Eyes still slow along with most everything else. 

This week should be good with it so post to be in the mid to high 60's this week.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Lake update. Water is up and looks like chocolate milk. Whater temp is still in low 50's. Its rough and windy with white caps across the lake.


----------



## Phishy (Apr 9, 2011)

Good day out. Found water in the low 60's. Lucy's, bear wallow, black bird basin all have big greenies staged in less than 2 foot of water. Water is high and the perfect green color. Hope they're still there Sunday for the tourney.


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

Phishy, What tourney is going on sunday or which one are you refering to?


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Was there sunday the 10th Ice breaker was sat some one said saminoids was there sun but I headed out late to avoid the croud seen lots of boats coming back when I headed in lots of waders below the spillway along 33 I had 5 green fish 1 dink 4 keepers no size 12 to 13.5 watter was muddy on main lake and windy channels wernt so bad back off the main lake cold front coming friday night fellas good luck and be careful


----------



## Phishy (Apr 9, 2011)

eyefish22 said:


> Phishy, What tourney is going on sunday or which one are you refering to?


Trophy Tournament Entry Form


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, not what I wanted to hear though. Im gona be fishing an electric tourney there the same day and was hoping I wouldnt have to deal with the extra crowd. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I went to IL Saturday & Sunday. Much of the lake was not fishable due to high wind and waves and the preserve was packed with bass tourney. We got skunked on saugeye, curious what size bag won the bass tourney? From what I saw, not much was being caught.


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

13 and change won the trophy out of moundwood. 7 and change won the electric out of blackhawk. How did you fare in the trophy Phishy?


----------

